# THESE are the kind of Friends I want!!!!



## chef jimmyj (Dec 4, 2013)

I figured Y'all would appreciate this...JJ


----------



## humdinger (Dec 4, 2013)

Saw this a few months back....it was awesome! I can't believe the lengths these guys went to in order to pull off this prank. They are the best friends a guy could ask for!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 4, 2013)

That's great! Wouldn't have a problem keeping the beer cold here. 12°f this morning!


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## driedstick (Dec 4, 2013)

Very nice, Wife would not be happy thou


----------



## moikel (Dec 4, 2013)

Those New Zealanders are a bunch of pranksters. Funny accents 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. You have to be an Aussie to get that.

Its pretty good beer & there are some really good commercials for it if you check on youtube .


----------



## baba bones (Dec 5, 2013)

I want this at my Home.....O YA....Happy Smokin


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 15, 2013)

this is hilarious .

thanks for making my day .


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 15, 2013)

That's fantastic!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------

